# Help with teaching a neighbor kid



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

I am attempting to help a neighbor kid with his academics and looking for any ideas and advice.

I am not an educator. I am tech guy, mostly an introvert, I do not learn easily and I usually have to carry out a task a few times before it 'clicks' for me.

A few years ago I ran into Sloyd based education and I am hacking the mentality to teach. In a nutshell Sloyd uses woodworking as a teaching mechanism. e.g. You make a simple tool box. You can use that to teach basic arithmetic, multiplication, and the basics of geometry. I can stretch this and get into angles and two column proofs.

I am using lawncare to teach a plethora of basic skills. I started with cutting grass. I use the the sidewalk or some other hard edge to establish a 'baseline' that I have the kid then use that to follow. We meshed in parallel and perpendicular. In addition I am using this to teach work ethic as well.

Today, we are going to work on measurements and whatever I can brainstorm to tack onto calibrating a spray in 1000sq/ft.

Where I need help: I am running out of ideas fast. I do plan to buy a grade level math book, look at the topics and try and find a way to introduce some task around the concept that needs to be learned.

Greatly appreciate any advice you have.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> I am using this to teach work ethic as well.


We have lots of engineers around here who could probably help you with math ideas (read: not me). But I think the work ethic lessons are vast and will last a lifetime. I'm a pilot because I mowed lawns to pay for my private license.

Great idea and kudos for doing that. I have a suspicion that this young kid won't be the only one of you two learning great lessons. :thumbup:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

First, thank you for your good deed world needs more like you.
I can probably learn from the replies you get.
I have struggled with teaching one of my daughters math the last few months. I think you are on a good track going out into the world to apply rather than at the kitchen table.
I find kids will whine a bit about dragging them outside to do yardwork but get more enthusiastic as they see results.

My daughter gets frustrated and proclaims she will never use math in life. My wife is a trust auditor, and I managed to work my way up to an engineer title at work with nothing more than HS education. Suffice to say math puts dinner on the table.

We also pay per time they do certain chores, they can certainly figure out the math on what Mom "owes" them.

That gives me an idea, I wrecked my back scheduled for fusion surgery soon so I am about useless right now. We have 25k of grass. Tractor is a bit hard to steer for my kids but the 1999 vintage Toro personal pace works well for them. Maybe I should pay them $.50 per 1000sq, they won't be able to get a lot done in one day and we could measure it out and do the math in sections. Make it real, make it matter, and area was a topic this spring for my older daughter so it is at grade level.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

Is the neighbor kid old enough to use Excel? You could take the lawn measurements and make a custom fert/herbacide application spreadsheet?


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Buy a set of 10 or 20 catch cups and measure irrigation precipitation rates. This is an easy way to demonstrate basic principles of experitmentation. The process of measuring, drawing, using a stop watch, collecting the data, and the final math should be pretty fun.


----------

